# This is why you leave drains in the frames



## driz (Jul 20, 2016)

My el chepo EZLoader for the Bayliner is just simple open angle galvanized steel. The long frame runs are wide open on the ends. Nice and simple. They also get tiny spots of rust blush that I just sand off and shoot with cold galvanizing. No real rust though.
This is the mess off my 85 Tracker. Believe it or not this is made of what I lovingly refer to as "Real Steel", that mythical element that manufacturers don't want to use anymore. This trailer is made of boxed 1/8" steel yet it still turned to tissue paper. It's 5 years older than my EZLoader inch: inch: and so far as I know never saw salt. That back cross member which looks OEM is 1x2" boxed heavy tubing. Probably for a smaller boat originally they beefed it up by welding a piece of heavy U channel full span to the side of the original frame. All thereal damage is confined to the back cross members and 6" up the frame rail they connect to.
Take a look at what is left of it, not much. The moral of the story, DRAIN HOLES. Drill some, keep them clean. The same goes for the weep holes along the bottom edge of your car doors. The sand and dirt washes in there collects then blocks the holes. Once blocked the water tends to sit there for long periods and viola, you get that classic bottom door rot or your trailer frame turns to poo. It's not like there is water sloshing around in there, not at all. The damp mud is the magic ingredient that makes it all possible sooooo  flush em out once in a while


----------



## GYPSY400 (Jul 24, 2016)

I built a utility trailer once using 1x1 tubing for the sides.. all the tubing that was capped off and sealed fell victim to water getting in and freezing... thus ballooning the tubing and making the trailer useless.

GYPSY400


----------

